# Auto oil stains on Driveways



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

What is a good product to clean auto oil spots (heavy or light) off of concrete driveways?

I thought about using GUNK degreaser from the automotive store... :thumbup: NO? 

J


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Muriatic acid with a stiff brush.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

timhag said:


> Muriatic acid with a stiff brush.


 
:no: 

Caustic soda or this http://www.pressuretek.com/f18max.html


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Tonyg said:


> :no:
> 
> Caustic soda or this http://www.pressuretek.com/f18max.html


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Try dishwasher liquid. If that doesn't work there are concrete de-greasers that should work.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

We have a degreaser that is the Cat's Meow! It's NOT expensive and can be diluted as much as 100:1 with water! It is superconcentrated. 

Call me if you want some...

Eric
www.WolverineCoatings.com


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Wolverine said:


> We have a degreaser that is the Cat's Meow! It's NOT expensive and can be diluted as much as 100:1 with water! It is superconcentrated.
> 
> Call me if you want some...
> 
> ...


Whats your number Wolverine?


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

(864) 342-9292


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

a new rear seal should help stop those annoying oil stains on your customers driveways,,,


----------

